
GRV – Git Repository Viewer - rwx------
https://github.com/rgburke/grv
======
jordigh
It's slightly funny how alternative git user interfaces are their own cottage
industry. It's been like this pretty much since day one:

[https://public-
inbox.org/git/20060210195914.GA1350@spearce.o...](https://public-
inbox.org/git/20060210195914.GA1350@spearce.org/)

In a way, the default git CLI is just the one alternative git interface that
"won".

My favourite one is still hg-git, despite its warts.

~~~
harlanji
Git is the precursor to "block chain" in utility. I was unaware of this
cottage industry before now :)

~~~
kakarot
Please explain the relationship between Git and Blockchain technology.

~~~
lojack
Not the person that posted this, but they both use merkle trees as their
underlying data structure. In both cases you can’t rewrite the past without
rewriting every successive change.

------
knubie
This looks really similar to tig (of which I'm a big fan and user). What are
the main difference between these two tools?

~~~
powerage99
GRV is heavily based on tig, and takes a lot of inspiration from it. tig is
still far more feature rich than GRV and will be for a while. However there
are a couple of features GRV currently has that are nice:

\- A simple query language that can be used to filter commits. For example:
authordate >= "2017-09-01" AND authordate < "2017-10-01" AND authorname =
"John Smith" AND parentcount < 2.

\- View layout is more flexible. Each tab in GRV can have any view added to it
as a vplit or hsplit. Users can create their own tabs and populate them with
any combination of views they want. The long term idea is that when GRV
supports more views (tree view, file view, etc) it will be possible to create
quite a custom experience.

~~~
jordigh
> A simple query language

Oh, nice, finally someone implemented something like Mercurial revsets for
git:

[https://www.mercurial-scm.org/repo/hg/help/revsets](https://www.mercurial-
scm.org/repo/hg/help/revsets)

I've been hoping that even if nobody ever uses Mercurial, I was hoping at
least they would manage to implement some of its better ideas for git.

~~~
gecko
Now they just need filesets and templates and I’ll mostly accept things.

~~~
1wd
I'd also like anonymous branches, phases and obsolescence markers.

------
kaushalmodi
Magit (Emacs) deserves a mention here: [https://magit.vc/](https://magit.vc/).
It's the epitome of text based "gui" for _any_ git operation. It's so good
that any real Git GUI also doesn't come close.

~~~
gkgicccj
Does anybody have a comment on the similar vimagit?

~~~
floatboth
(I assume you're talking about this one:
[https://github.com/jreybert/vimagit](https://github.com/jreybert/vimagit))

Yeah it's probably the best way to interactively stage only changes you want
to commit (`add --patch`)

------
jwr
This is just as good a place to write this as any:

There is a use case which seems to be missed by all git-related tools: Reading
Code on Github.

I would really like to have a tool that would allow me to easily browse my
starred repos on GitHub, on my iPad, in offline mode (one-click update of all
repos please). And by "browse" I mean read code, so the main focus is not on
tags/branches, but viewing files and changesets.

There are plenty of tools that try to let you edit code, access repos, browse
tags/branches, but they all assume that you are willing to spend time manually
cloning/syncing/resyncing/downloading/uploading repos. This quickly gets
tedious (Textastic on iPad is a good example).

Reading code is important, and it seems to have been forgotten.

~~~
lucideer
I'm not sure if I understand what you're asking, and as an Android user I
don't have any direct experience of this on iOS, but I presume you're just
looking for a good Git client for iPad?

> _spend time manually cloning /syncing/resyncing/downloading/uploading repos.
> This quickly gets tedious_

These should all take little-or-no-time and be far from tedious in any half-
decent Git client. Have you tried Working Copy? (I haven't but it seems
competent from reviews)

~~~
jwr
Ideally, I'm looking for a github client for ipad (or whatever, at this point
I'd be willing to buy an Android tablet just for that) that is designed for
reading code that is on GitHub.

Yes, I have Working Copy. I also have several other applications that are in
various ways related to git and github, but do not solve the problem.

------
jeremiahwv
ncurses seems powerful. Any good suggestions on a tutorial or introduction to
ncurses (which it appears is what was used for the ui here)? Ideally for
python, or generalized... Or is there a better tool to learn for generic
command line UIs?

~~~
_sdegutis
Kilo is a great way to learn how to manipulate the terminal directly (rather
than using a wrapper library like ncurses):
[https://github.com/antirez/kilo](https://github.com/antirez/kilo) (A text
editor in less than 1000 LOC with syntax highlight and search.)

~~~
stevekemp
There are many forks of this, which I think is a testament to how simple,
clean, and easy to modify this code was.

The initial blog-post which announced the editor is worth a read, as is the
discussion here:

[http://antirez.com/news/108](http://antirez.com/news/108)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065217)

My own version adds Lua support, multiple buffers, and similar features. It is
by no means the best of the editors but I had fun playing with it - to the
extent I was almost tempted to write an editor. (But then I realized I already
have vim for writing email, and emacs for everything else. The world really
doesn't need another editor!)

[https://github.com/skx/kilua/](https://github.com/skx/kilua/)

------
andrecl
Would be nice if we could install this using brew

~~~
michaelmcmillan
Writing a formula is pretty straight forward [1]. Just submit a PR to
homebrew.

1\. [https://github.com/Homebrew/brew/blob/master/docs/Formula-
Co...](https://github.com/Homebrew/brew/blob/master/docs/Formula-Cookbook.md)

------
elcapitan
Looks like a text version of gitx, my favorite tool for that purpose. Will
check it out.

------
keyle
sadly no mac build, but that lead me to find tig, so thanks for that!

------
eridius
This looks pretty cool! Could we please get better package manager support on
macOS though? I'd love to see this available in either MacPorts or Nix.

------
michaelmcmillan
That looks powerful, nice work!

